# New T-11 Parachute usage suspended by Army



## Trip_Wire (Jul 8, 2011)

The Army has suspended the use of the new T-11 parachute after the recent death of an 82nd AB Trooper using this 'chute.

http://www.armytimes.com/news/2011/07/army-suspends-use-of-t-11-parachute-070811/


----------



## pardus (Jul 8, 2011)

So a Rigger killed him through sloppy work.
Not good to say the least.

RIP SSG Clay.


----------



## AWP (Jul 8, 2011)

WTF?!?!?!?!?!



> An inspection of 10 T-11 parachutes revealed tangled pack assist loops, improper corner arm folds, improperly stowed bridle, twists in the top of the canopy, and failed 14-pound pull tests of reserve chutes. “The observations are significant and pervasive enough to indicate potential systemic shortfalls,” the message said.



This isn't an equipment failure, this is a training and oversight failure and the rigger's fault IMO. Failed pull tests of the reserve? Are you shitting me?


----------



## RetPara (Jul 9, 2011)

SSG Clay jumped from 800 feet. With the T11 the jumper will travel 275 feet before getting lift, which means that the T11 is a 6 count instead of a 4 count (think helicopter jump). That meant he would not of gotten lift until he was 575 feet AGL. So much of jumping, especially reacting to a malfunction is muscle memory and instinct SSG Clay may not of had much of a chance to save himself.

From the article and what Floyd stated above... the packing process for this chute has got to be a lot more time consuming than what a T10's is. That to me means that Riggers had better forget about meeting quota and getting done with work by noon. (A common practice once upon a time the 407th S&S.) Those days are over sports fans.
At least SSG Clay died from an accident, not from a pissed off Rigger and his buddies trying to screw his NCO's by packing malfunctions into chutes. That happend in '79 or '80 to Captain in Division on his Cherry Blast from a helicopter in 82nd Repl.... My Platoon Sgt had been a Rigger until reclassing... When the 1SG told us what had happened at morning formation, the Plt Sgt took a knife and cut his sew on Rigger wings off right then and there.
__________________


----------

